# see error when system start or reboot



## mfaridi (Aug 8, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2 AMD 64.

```
FreeBSD mfaridi.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
when I reboot system I see error 
so when I run dmesg I see that error

```
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1a is ufsid/4a6d72052127cc3d.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1d is ufsid/4a6d7205b8ba671a.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1e is ufsid/4a6d720b3401253c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1f is ufsid/4a6d7205fcbef66d.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad10s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d72052127cc3d removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1a is ufsid/4a6d72052127cc3d.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d7205b8ba671a removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1d is ufsid/4a6d7205b8ba671a.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d7205fcbef66d removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1f is ufsid/4a6d7205fcbef66d.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d720b3401253c removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad10s1e is ufsid/4a6d720b3401253c.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d72052127cc3d removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d7205b8ba671a removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d7205fcbef66d removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a6d720b3401253c removed.
re0: link state changed to UP
```
 and I see some label removed.
is this normal ?


----------



## ale (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are not errors.


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 8, 2009)

So what are they ?
what I can understand ?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, this is not an error. It simply means you're not using GEOM labels to label your partitions.

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think you can remove these messages.


----------



## SeanC (Aug 14, 2009)

From the freebsd-hackers mailing list:



> On Wed, 8 Jul 2009, Wojciech Puchar wrote:
> 
> > i'm getting that crap every time i remount filesystem and on startup.
> > GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/48dd2cbe8423dd9e removed.
> ...


----------

